# VZ holden Berlina



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey guys,

Here is the car I bought:


There is alot I want to do too the car but alot of restrictions I have to follow.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice car Go The Power! I see the race models race in the Australian Super V8 Series.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Very nice! What's under the bonnet...and what does the "P" placard in the windshield mean?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hope you got it for a good price, since somebody put the steering wheel on the wrong side.

BG


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

That'd work for me, BG - be great for doing newspapers!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

So did you loose your managers job at NAPA already? My paper is delivered to my porch.

It would be good for the independent/contact mail carriers.

BG


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Nope...that's my night owl job....delivering papers.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is the car I bought:
> 
> ...


Sweet car man, just be carefule of th steering if its electric assist, dunno if the Australian cars have the same problems American cars do



Midnight Tech said:


> Very nice! What's under the bonnet...and what does the "P" placard in the windshield mean?


I'm guessing his locality makes them have a P for parking liek teh oceanfront here does? LOL



Basementgeek said:


> Hope you got it for a good price, since somebody put the steering wheel on the wrong side.
> 
> BG


No BG the steering wheel is on the right side


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Amd_Man said:


> Nice car Go The Power! I see the race models race in the Australian Super V8 Series.


I wish it was a V8, its only a V6



Midnight Tech said:


> Very nice! What's under the bonnet...and what does the "P" placard in the windshield mean?


I dont know what it is called in America, but in Aus we get a Learners Permit which is a L plate, and that means you have to be in the car with a fully licensed driver at all times. The next one after Learner is Probationary Driver, they have to show a P plate.

Driver's licence in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It pretty much means that I have less points, and there are restrictions on what type of vehicles I can buy.

Under the bonnet is just stock, there is nothing I can really do to the car that doesn't go against the rules for P plate drivers.



Basementgeek said:


> Hope you got it for a good price, since somebody put the steering wheel on the wrong side.
> 
> BG


I forgot to ask about that :winkgrin:



wolfen1086 said:


> Sweet car man, just be carefule of th steering if its electric assist, dunno if the Australian cars have the same problems American cars do


I am not sure if it is not.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Can you post a pic of the engine compartment?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Lots of rules ! Nothing like that here.

BG


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I will post a pic tommorrow morning


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> I wish it was a V8, its only a V6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen a license like that since I was 14


----------

